# Can't get Postal 2 to run on Windows 8



## Jakko23 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've just had windows 8 and tried to install Postal 2,
First off it says the disc is either dirty or scratched and should be cleaned even though it is spotless and I can get it running on any other computer.
I right clicked and opened it and went to set up and then it started installing so all is good.
Then when everything's finished I double click the icon on my desktop and it says that to complete the installation I need to restart my computer and when I do it says the same message and wont let me play. 
I've tried running it with all the compatibility thingies and it still doesn't work. I googled it and google said to update windows 8, then uninstall and reinstall the game which I have and it still shows me the same message! 
What do I do now!??!?!?!
Any ideas would be appreciated


----------

